# Giant Puppy.......



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Even i was shocked when i took these pictures!!  Growing waaay too quickly :frown: 

12 weeks old with Ben and my daughter.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

what kind of dog is he? hes gorgeous!!!xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> what kind of dog is he? hes gorgeous!!!xx


A Rhodesian Ridgeback. xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

he stunnin im in love!! xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

aww the beautiful RR! he looks cracking


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics - I especially like the 3rd & 4th where both dogs & your daughter are together, they are so cute :001_wub:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

He is going to be a BIIIIGGGG boy, look at those paws!!!   

He is totally gorgeous tho! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Even i was shocked when i took these pictures!!  Growing waaay too quickly :frown:
> 
> 12 weeks old with Ben and my daughter.


Acacia!
Those dogs love stunning! and so relaxed!:thumbup::thumbup:
Wish all dogs had homes like them! two spoilt pooches if ever I saw em!
lol
DT


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

cheesy peeps he's getting big! i've got a 20 week old Lab X Ridgeback and he's grown quickly as well....weighed him last week and he was 28 kilos 

He's at least 3 times the size he was when we got him. This is him at 11 weeks










and 18 weeks(haven't taken any recent pics)










I think my next dog'll be Ridgeback....or a boxer :thumbup:

You have a gorgeous dog


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Leo is growing up to be very handsome, i love his black mask! You're daughter looks lovely too, hope all is well?


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

is it actualy true that you can tell how big a dog is gonna be by its paws? because the paws on that thing look like a bears lol, me thinks he's gonna be pretty mahoosive lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG!!! hasnt he grown gorgeous tho :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fab pictures hun!:thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am seriously truly shocked at the size of him sometimes!!

I mean i did all the reasearch and met full grown ones etc but honestly  Lol!

12 weeks and pretty much the same size as Ben! Laughable!

Yes both very spoilt  but in a good way. Both very very good and well behaved. xx


----------

